

CentOS Administrator Reappears - mariana
http://www.centos.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=381

======
dpcan
I already panicked and started the move of one of our servers over to Ubuntu
Hardy.

I'm worried for CentOS, continuing this saga with an open letter and a picture
of a possibly stubborn leader is going to hurt. I think it's time to go tight
lipped, have a conference call, hash it out and make things right.

Then make an announcement about all the GREAT things that came out of the call
and how CentOS is on the verge of greatness with its new found community
guidelines.

But programmers are not PR or Marketing guys usually, we're quite sensitive
about our work, so I'm leery this will just turn into a public mud slinging
battle.

~~~
jonursenbach
Really? You really migrated servers over to another distro within a few days
of hearing the the project manager had gone AWOL?

You do realise that you can stick with the same distro forever and just patch
all of your packages manually, don't you?

~~~
dpcan
A few hours actually. It was just 1 server. I'm sorry if it looked like I said
more. I do patch manually already.

If there are two ships going out to sea, and the ship where I've already
loaded my luggage all of a sudden has crew members running around screaming
"where's the captain, where's the captain, he's been gone for months." You
know.... I'm just going to take my bags and put them on the other ship and not
worry about it anymore. I don't need any more stress in my life, there's
already PLENTY of that.

------
shard
Where are the details!?! I want to know why he went AWOL for so long, and what
kind of agreements were reached regarding the centos funds and domain. =P

~~~
mapleoin
this isn't a soap opera. It's their business, even if they decided to make
part of the thing public.

~~~
rdtsc
And my business is my business. We used to use CentOS and now we switched to
another open build of RHEL.

I have nothing against them, they all seem to be great guys, I would have a
beer with them. But the image of the project as a whole has suffered, and
because of a lack of perceived stability and reliability we decided to switch.

~~~
ErrantX
that's the risk you take for using a community (ish) / volunteer developed OS.

I always recommend Fedora - because they have Red Hat upstream so it's
enterprisey but still the same sort of community :)

~~~
mapleoin
Red Hat is actually downstream from Fedora. Red Hat takes a Fedora release
once every two years and makes it into a RHEL.

~~~
ErrantX
yeh sorry I realised this after posting. thanks for the correction (I think my
point still stands, I dont know).

------
castis
question. does the CentOS admin make any money?

~~~
ArcticCelt
This post tells a bit about it.

Basically that all the donation and ad revenue are unaccounted for. I
certainly wont donate a cent (pun highly intended) until this is cleared up.

[http://dag.wieers.com/blog/the-burden-of-keeping-things-
priv...](http://dag.wieers.com/blog/the-burden-of-keeping-things-private)

~~~
jacquesm
Wow. That should have come out a long time ago. A good time for all open
source projects out there to become accountable about their donations. And to
stop donating to those that are not accountable.

